# Mighty quiet 'round here!



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Everybody must be getting outside. I got to sit out on my balcony for a while tonight, something I haven't gotten to do much since I got this apartment.


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

We got some homemade sausages on the bar-b-que. Want to come over??


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Homemade! Natural or cellulose casing? I gotta get back to sausage making, my last attempt years ago did not go well. Everythign ended up looking like horrid little breakfast links with tons of air bubbles.


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Cellulose. I should qualify, they came from a local market that makes them. They were great. A little zenf, beer. Should have done some pom frits, next time. Oh baby, leftovers tomorrow.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Torby on 15 Apr 2010 06:46 PM 
Everybody must be getting outside..... 


Oh, crap no. I wish! While I was fixing the air compressor, I also fixed the pipes that the landlord's #$%& maintenance guy fixed soooo good on Monday that they let go in the same spot on Tuesday. Then I drove 75 miles over to the ex's and put in a new bath faucet (Why? because I'm stupid! - or because my daughter asked me to fix it, so I did -- right -- and it cost her $80.......) We didn't get in until after 2AM, then the idiot dog started howling to be let out at 5:30. I finally got to get some sleep at about 11AM, and till I woke up the 2nd entire beautiful day was shot! ---- Well not entirely, I did get outside to put in a WHOLE 8 feet of cinderblock subroadbed for the mainline before it got dark.


Looks like I have to get up early in the morning if I want to accomplish anything outside before it starts to rain.


Oh, well... Some days you get the bear, some days the bear gets you.


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

I've been working outside as I have time re-building a crappy Walmart wooden swingset for the kids. To it's credit it's lasted 5 years now. However the girls have not outgrown it. They also put in some specific requests too. So the "house" part goes from 18 inches wide to 4 feet wide with a "fort" below. the swing jungle gym part is rebuilt already. I got the "fort/house" partially assembled last night. need to figure out how to dck the lower part which will get indoor outdoor carpetting on it and some enclosure. The upper section will get PT decking which I need to go get. I'm not sure how to do the roofing yet. The old one was a canvas roof. Too small for the new section. I worked last night from after dinner to about 10:30. In all about 2 1/2 to 3 hours. I figure at least another 8 hours on it. Won't happen this weekend with rain and snow forecast. Hopefully I'll get some indoor work done. Still building furniture in the master bedroom. Always projects someplace. 

Chas


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

Oh, crap no. I wish! While I was fixing the air compressor, I also fixed the pipes that the landlord's #$%& maintenance guy fixed soooo good on Monday that they let go in the same spot on Tuesday. Then I drove 75 miles over to the ex's and put in a new bath faucet (Why? because I'm stupid! - or because my daughter asked me to fix it, so I did -- right -- and it cost her $80.......) We didn't get in until after 2AM, then the idiot dog started howling to be let out at 5:30. I finally got to get some sleep at about 11AM, and till I woke up the 2nd entire beautiful day was shot! ---- Well not entirely, I did get outside to put in a WHOLE 8 feet of cinderblock subroadbed for the mainline before it got dark. 

...keep this up, the landlord will knock your space rent down to nothing in exchange for being the 'new' park handyman...


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

I managed to get most of the winter debris cleared off the railroad over the past two days. I've got to trim some thyme and Turkish Veronica (1:20 Kudzu) off the tracks before I can get things moving again. The stuff is not only evergreen, but I don't think it goes dormant in the winter, either. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By ThinkerT on 16 Apr 2010 01:43 PM 

...keep this up, the landlord will knock your space rent down to nothing in exchange for being the 'new' park handyman... 

I doubt it. I'd cost him too much in proper materials.



Randy is an OK handyman -IF- you don't need him to show up in a reasonable amount of time -AND- don't expect him to fix anything that has to do with plumbing, electrical, carpentry or furnaces........ or put back anything he decided was in his way. I've begun to suspect that he does such a half-a$$ed job on purpose - so you'll quit calling and just fix it on your own nickel.


Next plumbing project is to actually connect the kitchen sink drain to the sewer pipe. I'm not sure if he took it off last winter when everything was frozen and forgot to reconnect it, or if he routed it to dump on the ground on purpose.


On the summat good news side, Kimmee's Dwarf Weeping Cherry, and Japanese Maple trees came today, so she is happy.... even if they do look sorta like little dead sticks to me.


----------



## ThinkerT (Jan 2, 2008)

Randy is an OK handyman -IF- you don't need him to show up in a reasonable amount of time -AND- don't expect him to fix anything that has to do with plumbing, electrical, carpentry or furnaces........ or put back anything he decided was in his way. I've begun to suspect that he does such a half-a$$ed job on purpose - so you'll quit calling and just fix it on your own nickel. 

'Handy' in name only, then. At this point Mik, it really sounds like you really should put in to be the new park handyman. 

Next plumbing project is to actually connect the kitchen sink drain to the sewer pipe. I'm not sure if he took it off last winter when everything was frozen and forgot to reconnect it, or if he routed it to dump on the ground on purpose. 

Ugghhh...that is going to mean crawling underneath the trailer. Maybe you could bribe one of the kids for that part... 

Asa to myself...I decided to expand my indoor layout to incliude the full space above the garage. (Part of it was a separate storeroom piled high with junk). I annexed part of the storeroom a couple years ago, but it was not until just a few weeks ago I got the stuff cleared out of the other section. To properly complete this project, I need to remove an unneeded and pain in the butt to access exterior door (long pointless story). I'd really prefer nice warm spring temperature for that - you know, sunshine, no wind, temps in the mid forties - instead we keep getting hit with everything from high winds to a spring blizzard.


----------



## Rod Hayward (Jan 2, 2008)

booo


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Shriek!!!!!!! 

tac


----------

